# Corpsefied Blucky in a Crow Cage



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Brilliant design. This is _indeed _a twofer. How to corpsify a Blucky and how to build a Crow Cage. Thank you!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice design, i will build one using your plans also. Great work.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Since I did this original I have gone to using knee highs instead of panty hose that way I can still assemble and disassemble the Blucky's for storage. 


corpsing bluckys by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

thats an awesome cage


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool step by step awesome prop!


----------

